# What about a scene with chemistry between 2 actual singers?



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Netrebko/Villazon (R & J)
2. Alagna/Garanca (Carmen)
3. Netrebko/Villazon (Manon)
4. Lanza/Grayson (Butterfly - Great Caruso)'
5. Hvorostovsky/Fleming (Eugene Onegin)
6. Ghiaurov/Talvela (Don Carlo)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Interesting that you picked Netrebko and villazon in Romeo et Juliette. I would pick the same two, but as Manon and Des Grieux.

N.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaufmann/Tézier (Forza - both times) 
Kwiecien/Polenzani (Roberto Devereux)
absolutely seconding Dima and Renée in Onegin, they were amazing together 
Hoffmann/Altmeyer (Walküre)
Kwiecien/Pisaroni (Don Giovanni) 
Corelli/Bastianini (Forza, again)
Kaufmann/Harteros (anything they meet in, really)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Interesting that you picked Netrebko and villazon in Romeo et Juliette. I would pick the same two, but as Manon and Des Grieux.
> 
> N.


But I DID! (3rd one down)
However, seeing the two of them in LA's R & J production was mind blowing. They were so perfect together as the star-crossed lovers.
I always have pined the fact that there is no DVD copy of that exquisite performance for posterity.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sutherland/Luciano Pavarotti ( All)
Freni / Carreras ( Don Carlo)
Fleming/ Hvorostovsky/ (Eugene Onegin)
Freni / Pavarotti ( all)
Kaufmann/ Koch ( Werther)
Sutherland / Horne ( Semiramide)
Fleming / Ben Hepner (Rusalka)
Domingo / Stratas ( Traviata)
Domingo /Malfitano ( Tosca)
Doming / Kabaivanska (Tosca )
Baltsa /Carreras ( Carmen)
Baltsa / Edita Gruberova ( I Capuleti e I Montecchi)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Dunque Io Son: Joyce Didonato and Peter Mattei


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

*Callas and Gobbi* virtually every time they sang together, but especially in Tosca - their chemistry is palpable both on disc and video. Indeed Gobbi once said that his performances of Scarpia only ever came out 100% when he sang with Callas due to the powerful connection that they had.






It's a crying shame none of their other stage collaborations were captured on film. On disc they are heard together as

Lucia and Enrico
Tosca and Scarpia (twice)
Nedda and Tonio
Aida and Amonasro
Gilda and Rigoletto
Amelia and Renato
Rosina and Figaro

Their scenes together are the highlights of all of these recordings.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Totally agree about Gobbi/Callas. It belongs on my list for sure.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> *Callas and Gobbi* virtually every time they sang together, but especially in Tosca - their chemistry is palpable both on disc and video. Indeed Gobbi once said that his performances of Scarpia only ever came out 100% when he sang with Callas due to the powerful connection that they had.
> 
> It's a crying shame none of their other stage collaborations were captured on film. On disc they are heard together as
> 
> ...


When Callas and Gobbi sing together you really realize what opera at its best can be. I would also say that Callas and Di Stefano made quite a good pair too. And it's not just chemistry, but the artistry and the full realization of the drama. Di Stefano said that it's not about the high notes, but the drama and the text. He said that singing was communicating with the other singers and the audience. He always thought that singing was like speaking with the audience. Di Stefano might have had a bit more cavalier attitude towards, well pretty much everything, but together these three made recordings that stand the test of time.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Tucker and Merrill were also fantastic together.

Carreras and Cappuccilli, Domingo and Milnes. Some tenors and baritones are a match made in Heaven.


----------



## SanyiKocka (May 6, 2020)

Cappuccilli and Carreras in Don Carlo


----------

